# Honey Glazed Salmon



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2021)

Well it's been a tough couple of months, and it doesn't look like it's going to get any better. First my grandsons intestine telescoped into itself, and now my BIL found out he has cancer. 

To say the least my son and DIL have been pretty busy these last few weeks. So I offered to make them a nice supper. They've stopped eating meat and now only eat fish and veggies. So I thought I can handle that. 

Time to break out the 22" Kettle.

Now, in the past when I've hot smoked salmon. I've always used a  wet brine. This time I wanted to change things up. So I used a 50/50 mixture of kosher salt, dark brown sugar, and went the dry brine route. I didn't add any garlic, dill or anything else since this was my first time going dry. 

Salmon out of the dry brine, rinsed off, and onto the grill. 








Almost done. Brushed with two coats of honey:






...and she's off the grill:






Fuzzy money shot:






Conclusion:  Tasted fantastic. The only complaint it was a tad salty. I can remedy that by giving it a better rinse when it comes out of the dry brine. I used one charcoal basket with two pieces of apple wood and one very small piece of hickory. Since I only used three lit coals to start, and put the salmon on once they were about half ashed over. It allowed the salmon to gradually come up to temp(152*). Thus all but eliminating the albumin from oozing out. My son has already requested a repeat performance, and I'll toss on a couple of extra for my BIL. 

Oh yeah, my 14 month old grandson woofed down his plate. Made a grandpa feel good.

Thanks for taking a look-see

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris , I hate to hear the troubles . 
I don't do Salmon , but it sure looks good . You have some knowledge of that for sure . Loved the explanation of how you set up the cook . Sure sign of someone that knows their way around a Weber kettle . 
Positive thoughts for you and yours .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks Rich and for the like. My grandsons first operation was a success. He spent about two weeks in the ICU, and is now home and running around. He goes in for a second operation in about 6 months. Fingers crossed that one goes as good as the first. My wifes friend is a nurse and was on duty that night. When the doctor came out of the operating room. He told her that little boy needs all the prayer he can get. She didn't realize it was our grandson until my wife told her about the operation. I guess our prayers were answered. My BIL well he just found out yesterday. So we're saying our prayers for him also. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 9, 2021)

Salmon looks great!

Prayers heading your way.  Hang in there bud. Keep strong!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris a positive mind set is a very powerful thing . Stay strong .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you Justin for the prayers, like and compliment. Appreciate them.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Chris a positive mind set is a very powerful thing . Stay strong .



True, very very true.

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris the salmon looks great , we love salmon. Praying for you and your family so for sure.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2021)

First off prayers for the people having difficulties in your family. I hope everyone has a positive outcome.

Fish looks amazing. I'm a huge salmon fan and you nailed it!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2021)

Sending prayers out for your family. 
Salmon looks great and never tried the honey glaze  !


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 9, 2021)

My family will be sending prayers, that is a tough time for you and family. That salmon looks amazing, I need to try that. I’m always iffy about doing fish anyway but full grill. I’m sure bits like that will be a key detail to help you all through this. Hang in there.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 9, 2021)

Prayers sent and nice salmon!  Having some good eats can really help everyone enjoying it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2021)

I understand your difficulties.  
I attended very heart breaking funerals Tuesday and today (Saturday).
My prayer is always the 4th line, "thy will be done!"


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris, sorry to hear about the family. Prayers to you all.

As for the salmon , it is something we do not eat much. But the color and process looked and sounded great
and with the grandson cleaning off his plate , nothing else to say

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 9, 2021)

Sounds like some tough times going on there Chris, prayers and positive thoughts sent your way, hang tough. That honey pink looks fantastic, nice piece of work! RAY


----------



## forktender (Oct 10, 2021)

That sucks man, sorry.
Salmon looks good.......try 75/25% next time, 50/50% is way too salty in my opinion.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Chris the salmon looks great , we love salmon. Praying for you and your family so for sure.



Thank you Jeff



TNJAKE said:


> First off prayers for the people having difficulties in your family. I hope everyone has a positive outcome.
> 
> Fish looks amazing. I'm a huge salmon fan and you nailed it!



Appreciate it Jake.



912smoker said:


> Sending prayers out for your family.
> Salmon looks great and never tried the honey glaze  !



Thanks Smoker, it added just enough to the salmon w/o overpowering.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> My family will be sending prayers, that is a tough time for you and family. That salmon looks amazing, I need to try that. I’m always iffy about doing fish anyway but full grill. I’m sure bits like that will be a key detail to help you all through this. Hang in there.



Doing fish on the grill is amazing Bauch, give it a try. You won't be disappointed. 



civilsmoker said:


> Prayers sent and nice salmon!  Having some good eats can really help everyone enjoying it.



Thanks Civil, Just trying to help them out when I can. 



Fueling Around said:


> I understand your difficulties.
> I attended very heart breaking funerals Tuesday and today (Saturday).
> My prayer is always the 4th line, "thy will be done!"



Wow thats a tough week Fueling. Stay strong buddy.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Chris, sorry to hear about the family. Prayers to you all.
> 
> As for the salmon , it is something we do not eat much. But the color and process looked and sounded great
> and with the grandson cleaning off his plate , nothing else to say
> ...



Thanks Dave, Salmon is a favorite here in our house. Although I don't eat it nearly enough. 



sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like some tough times going on there Chris, prayers and positive thoughts sent your way, hang tough. That honey pink looks fantastic, nice piece of work! RAY



Appreciate it Ray. 



forktender said:


> That sucks man, sorry.
> Salmon looks good.......try 75/25% next time, 50/50% is way too salty in my opinion.



That may be the ticket Fork. I'll give the 75/25 ratio a shot next time. Thanks

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2021)

Salmon looks amazing.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 10, 2021)

I hate to read about your family's health issues and y'all will be in my thoughts and prayers.

As for the salmon, it looks fantastic...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2021)

First off prayers to your family Chris!
But I have to say the salmon looks excellent!
Nice work, & nice jesture!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Salmon looks amazing.  Prayers for the family.



Thank you very much Brian.



GonnaSmoke said:


> I hate to read about your family's health issues and y'all will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> As for the salmon, it looks fantastic...



Appreciate Gonna.



SmokinAl said:


> First off prayers to your family Chris!
> But I have to say the salmon looks excellent!
> Nice work, & nice jesture!
> Al



Thank you kindly Al, 

Chris


----------

